# Tattler Reusable Canning Lids



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

https://reusablecanninglids.com/

We like to can and getting lids down here can be a problem unless we have someone mule it down.
I just discovered these reusable canning lids. We ordered some to have my daughter to bring down with her in June. If these work like I hope they do we may not need to buy as many.

Just curious if anyone has used them and your thoughts about them.

I am reposting this because I originally posted in the cooking section.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I have used them a few summers ago. I did not like them I had trouble getting them to hold their seal. I may just set in my old ways. I do use bail tops with rubber seals in some of my canning I do good with those.I only bought a few Tattlers to try them . It was a no from me . I have canned as a adult for thirty years and before that when I was a kid. Like I said I may be stuck in my old ways. I wish they worked well for me as I buy a lot of lids.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I have used them a few summers ago. I did not like them I had trouble getting them to hold their seal. I may just set in my old ways. I do use bail tops with rubber seals in some of my canning I do good with those.I only bought a few Tattlers to try them . It was a no from me . I have canned as a adult for thirty years and before that when I was a kid. Like I said I may be stuck in my old ways. I wish they worked well for me as I buy a lot of lids.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I have had good results with Tattler lids but you must follow their instructions exactly. The only failed seals I have had were due to my own error. It takes a bit of practice to get just the right amount of tightness initially prior to putting them into the canner. You then finish tightening the rings when the jars come out. I really like the fact that they are reusable indefinitely. You can also buy replacement rubber rings but I have yet to find out when that will be necessary!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

When Tattler was the new thing available. Sweetie used quantity discounts and such to make a significant investment in Tattler products.. All in all she got likely a life time supply of product quite cheap. 

Yes.. There is a little learning curve and different process to using them.. It isn't hard to learn or deal with. Her failure rate is no worse than with any other seal. 

I have to suspect a lot of times that people have problems is when they are trying to use Tattler lids, steel lids and who knows what other products at the same time.. Multiple products all at once would make it hard to do one process with one jar, then a different process on the next jar. That is just asking for trouble..


----------



## worldengineer (Dec 17, 2018)

Follow the "updated " instructions to the letter. That is the key. I am making the switch to all tattler this year with the disposable lids for giving to friends and other things of that nature.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter has our Tattler lids plus some Ball lids also. Just waiting for June to roll around.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Can I hijack this thread with a question? I have used Tattler lids a few times, but they seem to get sucked down into position and stay there even when you take the lid off of the canned jar. Another couple I noticed have a domed top to them after canning. Everything appears sealed. You manhandle them to test the seal and they are fine. But ARE they fine? I am only referring to lids that have been previously used. 

Any thoughts on this ? It kind of worries me.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Your lids are fine. We have used ours many, many times and they still seal.


----------

